# After 5 months of separation I know it's time for divorce.



## txbob81 (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been happily separated for 5 months and I know I'm ready to break the bad news. I'm pretty sure my wife does not want to divorce but I am 100% sure that I do. I am much happier being on my own and I know that when I am completely free the possibilities are endless. We have been married for 9 years and have no kids. My question is How do I tell her? I have guilt issues and i know it's going to be hard to do. Any suggestions or advice on how to start the conversation or get through it. Just a quick Thank You beforehand to all that reply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

Tell her just like you said on here: 

"I've been happily separated for 5 months. I am 100% sure that I want a divorce. I am much happier being on my own and I know that when I am completely free the possibilities are endless."

If that is the truth, tell her the truth. Don't sugarcoat it.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the hardest thing on her is if you keep her hanging on; living in limbo and wondering. I agree, be truthful. I do hope that you did everything possible to be certain your marriage can't be saved. Divorce is a hard thing to go through. Best to you.


----------

